# sheepshead depth



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I had moderate luck on my first go for sheepshead on Sunday, using light tackle Carolina rigs and fiddlers. I am going to tie up some different rigs, but don't know what depth to leave the bait at. 

Seems like most bites happened within 4 feet of the bottom, but I didn't catch enough to draw conclusions from it. My FF seemed to be marking fish at random depths all over the pilings.

Does anyone ever catch them halfway up the water column?
Is there a benefit to leaving the bait resting on the bottom, or do I want them suspended a few feet off the bottom? (this is where I got most of my strikes Sunday)

I appreciate any input.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually rest the weight on the bottom, and just lift the rod every once in a while to detect strikes. If it feels "heavy" set the hook. Suspended fish have too much to look at (sinker, leader, swivel). A rig on the bottom probably looks more natural, like a rock or shell or something. It's a theory anyway.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A slip cork rig works best.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Current's usually too heavy for a cork*



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> A slip cork rig works best.


Plus don't want to have that "Cork Soaker" lable....

(search for Cork Soakers on youtube....)


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Plus don't want to have that "Cork Soaker" lable....
> 
> (search for Cork Soakers on youtube....)


I like fishing pilings where I can stop it right next to the structure.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

servo765 said:


> I had moderate luck on my first go for sheepshead on Sunday, using light tackle Carolina rigs and fiddlers. I am going to tie up some different rigs, but don't know what depth to leave the bait at.
> 
> Seems like most bites happened within 4 feet of the bottom, but I didn't catch enough to draw conclusions from it. My FF seemed to be marking fish at random depths all over the pilings.
> 
> ...


Go find an old paddle for a bait that you would not mind grinding against concrete. Preferably a long handle paddle.
When you find a good spot with thick barnacles on the side of the pilings, run that paddle up and down knocking all those barrnicles sinking in the water. If there are sheep head below, they will thank you as they will turn hungry .


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I also use the slip cork method. Start at 3ft or so then if no bites just slide the knot up a ft and try again, keep fishing deeper until you find them. A slip cork also allows you to fish at a particular depth while casting to pilings.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

In this case, I was fishing 3mb, so slip corks would put the bait 20 or so feet off the bottom. Is this intended?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

servo765 said:


> In this case, I was fishing 3mb, so slip corks would put the bait 20 or so feet off the bottom. Is this intended?


You're thinking of a popping cork. Completely different concepts. I can fish a slip cork anywhere from 6 inches deep to 80 feet deep. That's the beauty. I can change the depth to match the fish in 30 seconds.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

This weekend I was fishing at 14ft in 16ft of water. Just put the stop knot 14ft up the line and reel it in.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK you cork soakers have me thinking about giving it a try. Well there was that time in band camp....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> OK you cork soakers have me thinking about giving it a try. Well there was that time in band camp....


Your hookup ratio will sky rocket.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

gotcha, I was just imagining the slipping bobber being impossible to cast with more than a few feet out. The little bobber stops cast through your guides okay?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

servo765 said:


> gotcha, I was just imagining the slipping bobber being impossible to cast with more than a few feet out. The little bobber stops cast through your guides okay?


Yep. I can cast just as far with one than without one. As long as your stopper string is tight and the tag ends are clipped it will go through the guides fine.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

awesome. thank you for the info


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> As long as your stopper string is tight and the tag ends are clipped it will go through the guides fine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have alot of luck using a small split shot and having it a few feet off the bottom


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok , someone please post a photo or video of cork soakers. I do a search and get everything except what I want.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just youtube search "slip cork."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

What's a good brand and size of slip cork to use with 1/2 oz weight. What is a good size if more weight is needed due to current? I can't find them over her in PC. Went to half hitch and sunjammers- doesn't seem too common over here


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't worry about using a cork specified as a slip cork. Any foam cork with a stick that has a hole in it will work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.fishing-tips-bait-tackle.com/sliding_bobber.html

I like the bobbers like the one on the bottom of the first pic in that link, the ones like that with a little weight in the bottom help a bit casting. I rig it just like the "Simple sliding bobber rig" pic. Get the "Bobber Stoppers" at walmart. Also I have had good success with a #10 treble hook.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

clw said:


> What's a good brand and size of slip cork to use with 1/2 oz weight. What is a good size if more weight is needed due to current? I can't find them over her in PC. Went to half hitch and sunjammers- doesn't seem too common over here


I've bought piles of them from Sunjammers. They normally have them instock all the time but if they are out have Brad or Al order some.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Also Anglers Tackle on 22 will have hundreds if not thousands instock.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks . I was looking for something that said sliding cork. I got some styrofoam corks and walmart has the string stops. Now, I've just got to get out there!


----------

